# Snowblower stops throwing snow under load



## oldgeezor

I have an old Craftsman 8HP Dual Stage snow blower model # c-950-52477-5. Because I was having problems moving the snow I assumed it was the bearing #18 in the diagram so I replaced the bearing (was definitely loose) and the pulley (Had to cut off the pulley because I couldn't remove). I put the blower back together and tried to push some snow. Both the Impeller and Augers where moving so I assumed ever thing was fine but as soon as I got load on the machine the augers and impeller stopped pushing the snow out the chute. (Shear bolts are both okay). I now assume that there is a problem within the gear box. I would like someone's opinion before I tear open this unit and look around.

Thanks Greg

Ps. I am new to the forum


----------



## micah68kj

Are the augers and impeller actually truning or do they stop turning when under a load? If they're still turning you may need to adjust belt tension. If machine is turning but not gettimg the snow out of the chute it ay need an impeller kit. 
Please explain in better detail what it is doing or not doing.


----------



## tuffnell

I would suspect that the belt tensioner is not set properly or the belt is stretched or maybe glazed. Since you said it stops throwing snow when you load it up.


----------



## td5771

put it under a load, if the auger AND the impeller BOTH stop. it is your belts/tensioner etc.

if the augers stop but the impeller keeps spinning your gearbox is bad--if the augers are not feeding the impeller snow there will be nothing to throw out.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

+1 TD5771

Need better description of problem.


----------



## oldgeezor

I agree with TD5771 at this point. While my belt looks in good shape there is way too much play before engaging the tensioner and even after. I have the tensioner maxed out so cannot adjust anymore. My next step is to measure the belt, order a new one and compare the difference. I just have a feeling they (Sears) are not providing the right size at this point even though they get the correct model # of the blower. I will keep you posted.


----------



## nt40lanman

You can figure what you need, bring yours to Napa and they can measure and get you a slightly shorter one in their equipment belt line. FWIW I had to run my new belt an hour to stretch it before the auger would stop when disengaged.


----------



## oldgeezor

NT40LandMan..I did what you suggested and went to Napa...got a belt 1/2" smaller than what Sears part was. It is now back together and everything looks good. Impeller driving well along with the augers. Need to have some snow now to test it out.

Ps. Napa Belt was around $8.50, Sears want $18.99 ..big difference..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

What was the NAPA part number ??


----------



## oldgeezor

The Napa Belt is 4L310 which is a 31" belt where Sears sells a 31.4" for my snowblower. The Napa belt fits perfectly.


----------



## oldgeezor

Well we got the snow I needed to test the blower. It was a combination of snow then rain and then freezing. The snow blower was able to cut through this mess with no problem, sometimes sending snow out about 10'-15'.

So it appears the new belt along with the new bearing has fixed my problem.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## td5771

Thanks for posting the results, I am still waiting for a few to see if I was way off base or close.


----------

